# Wifi possède une adresse IP auto-assignée



## Julrcdm (3 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

Régulièrement je ne peux pas me connecter à internet (avec mon macbookair)  pendant plusieurs heures et j'ai le message suivant dans les configs réseaux : Wifi possède une adresse IP auto-assignée 169.XXX.XX.XX et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à internet.
Pour ce qui du logo wifi (en haut à droite de l'écran il est grisé avec un point d'exclamation au milieu.

Je me demande si mon colloc ne coupe pas mon adresse IP sur la box (je n'ai pas accès aux mots de passe de config du modem) lorsqu'il joie à ces jeux online pour lesquels il a "besoin" de beaucoup de bande passante.

Pensez-vous que ça peut être la cause ? Si oui, est il possible de changer mon adresse ip (avec laquelle je m'identifie sur la box) ?

Je dois chercher du travail et j'ai que mon iPhone donc MERCI pour votre aide (il n'est pas nécessaire de me conseiller de parler à mon Colloc c'est déjà fait ;-)).





Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration


----------



## edd72 (4 Avril 2014)

C'est une IP privée automatique ce qui signifie que le DHCP ne joue pas son rôle...

Pour quelle raison?... Je ne sas pas.

Possible que ton colloc te bloque (via ton adresse MAC) mais ça on ne peut pas le deviner... 


A tout hasard, supprime le réseau Wifi, remet à zéro ta config réseau et reconnectes-toi à la box.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Avril 2014)

Julrcdm a dit:


> Régulièrement je ne peux pas me connecter à internet (avec mon macbookair)  pendant plusieurs heures et j'ai le message suivant dans les configs réseaux : Wifi possède une adresse IP auto-assignée 169.XXX.XX.XX et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à internet.
> Pour ce qui du logo wifi (en haut à droite de l'écran il est grisé avec un point d'exclamation au milieu.



Plus en mémoire les adresses Ip des Box (sachant que chaque FAI essaye de se différencier mais Google devrait t'aider) mais chez Orange il s'agit de 192.168.1.1, tape dans ton navigateur l'adresse Ip de la box. 
Il te suffit ensuite d'aller dans Préférences Systèmes/Reseau, sélectionne Wi-Fi puis Avancé. Dans TCP/IP clique sur Configurer IPv4 et sélectionne Manuellement. Si l'adresse de la Box est en 192.168.1.1, donne à ton MacBook Air une adresse Ip du genre 192.168.1.25, Sous-Réseau 255.255.255.0 et pour ce qui est du Routeur, l'adresse de la Box. Dans DNS, Serveur DNS et Domaine de recherche, mettre l'adresse de ta Box. Cliquer sur Ok puis Appliquer. Il te faudra bien sûr activer le Wifi.
Bien sûr ce cas de figure ne pourra s'appliquer que si la Box à le serveur DHCP d'activé et que l'adresse MAC de ton MacBook Air n'est pas bloqué.
En espérant te donner une piste

Allez  Caresse et bises à l'oeil !


----------

